# ghost shrimp



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

would ghost shrimp be good for a piranha diet.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I think they would be ok for your p.They couldn't be much different than a regular shrimp as far as that goes.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

just wanted to know my reds like it.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ghost shrimp have little meat though. i think its like chinese food, theyre always hungry 30 minutes after.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I bought about 10 ghost shrimp for my P's, but I didnt use them as food. I just let them be and if they get eaten oh well. And while they are in there they will help keep yer tank cleaner. I just fed my P's as normal even with the shrimp in there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Joker said:


> I bought about 10 ghost shrimp for my P's, but I didnt use them as food. I just let them be and if they get eaten oh well. And while they are in there they will help keep yer tank cleaner. I just fed my P's as normal even with the shrimp in there


 where can you buy those at?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Last time I was in a local petco they had some.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ghost shrimp are kinda pricey by me


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they are pricey!

I got ten of em, most are still around they pretty damn small, and hard to see, but they do clean rather well,


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

they are pricy over here to there 30 cents each


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

ghost shrimp arent a staple diet for any fish.theyre something like 90% water.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

30 cents each? wow, i get 15-20 for a dollar. ghost shrimp are weird. i have put about 20 in my spilo tank 5 or 6 months ago. last month, i lifted a rock to re-arrange, and 3 ghost shrimp popped out, they were like 2 inches long. the spilo ate em right away.


----------

